# logiciel pour creer des . bat



## vincentduhazé (28 Avril 2006)

logiciel pour creer des . bat 
merci


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

vincentduhazé a dit:
			
		

> logiciel pour creer des . bat
> merci


textedit  tu sais vraiment ce que tu es en train de faire


----------



## vincentduhazé (28 Avril 2006)

euh 
text edit ne me propose pas l'extension .bat


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

j'ai trouvé un cas désespéré , essaye avec vi  

http://www.pointbat.be/pointbat/premierbatch.html

note cela m'a pris moins de 20 secondes avec google


----------



## vincentduhazé (28 Avril 2006)

je suis dans un forum mac donc pour creer des .bat avec un mac

avec text edit ça ne marche pas


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2006)

Il te faut un editeur de texte en mode texte : TextEdit le permet (voir dans les préférences). 
Enregistre en .txt puis tu modifieras l'extension pour la mettre en .bat


----------



## ntx (28 Avril 2006)

vincentduhazé a dit:
			
		

> je suis dans un forum mac donc pour creer des .bat avec un mac


Et c'est pour en faire quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Enregistre en .txt puis tu modifieras l'extension pour la mettre en .bat


Pour ça on pourrait faire un script shell non ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il te faut un editeur de texte en mode texte : TextEdit le permet (voir dans les préférences).
> Enregistre en .txt puis tu modifieras l'extension pour la mettre en .bat


 tout cela est expliqué ds le lien que j'ai donné


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça on pourrait faire un script shell non ?


non une chauve-souris pas un coquillage

comme ca je pense qu'il fait un cd-rom


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça on pourrait faire un script shell non ?


Mais comme on est sur un Mac, on l'utilisera dans un script automator pour le déclencher via une alarme iCal ?
Non ?


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

http://www.milw0rm.com/platforms/osX


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme on est sur un Mac, on l'utilisera dans un script automator pour le déclencher via une alarme iCal ?
> Non ?


vu la difficulté et la mauvaise volonté qu'il met à créer un .bat je crois pas qu'il y ai de risque
de ce coter la


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> vu la difficulté et la mauvaise volonté qu'il met à créer un .bat je crois pas qu'il y ai de risque
> de ce coter la


 

Créer un .bat... sous os x... bon ! ben tu ouvre textedit, tu fait maj+pomme+t, tu tape ton texte, pomme+s, t'enregistre en tapant "monfichier.bat" dans le champs nom du fichier, ensuite il te propose de rajouter .txt à la fin, tu dis non.

Après t'en fait ce que tu veux, mais bon... je vois pas l'utilité d'un ".bat" sur autre chose que windows...


----------

